# wounder which state to pick?



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I live right on the border of ny/nj. but, I am wondering if I should take NY emt course or NJ emt course? Which is easier?


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's all standardized. In my opinion you are pathetic for trying to find the easiest course, not which course will provide you with the best training and shouldn't even be involved in EMS in the first place.


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I do not have take it so I am only doing so I get a refresher so it does not mater were. both courses are the same


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I do not mean easier


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2012)

italk said:


> I do not mean easier



You do not mean to mean easier?.. but explicitly asked which one was easier.


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I mean which one is less intensive


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't you get booted from your last class? If I'm right, which I'm pretty sure I am, you *DO* need to retake the whole class seeing as you never finished the last one, never took the national written and practical exams or any state exams for that matter. 

You asked which is easier. They are standardized courses like rwik said. Theoretically each course is equal but in real life that depends on the instructors and if their curriculum goes above and beyond the bare minimum required by the National Department of Transportation. 

Which is more intensive? Intensive, in it's simplest form, implies more content in less time. If you really want to find the least intensive course look at the ones in your area and find out which one is stretched over the longest period of time. This, more likely than not, will be the least intensive course.

Please stop looking for the easy way out. You aren't doing yourself or the patients you potentially could care for any favors.\

If a student with your attitude showed up to do a ride along with my partner and I you'd be unpleasantly surprised that we both would not have good things to say about you on your review sheet or to your instructor.


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I am taking course book but, my pratice quizes and test from the book do not count. since I still have acess to my online text book


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

I would consider graduating high school first, and then start thinking about EMS again. I would also stay enrolled in English courses for the full four years.

Seriously you didn't pass the first time. Just because you tried once does not mean that you should somehow take an easier route to pass the class. There is no difference between a non EMT and somehow that failed the EMT course.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm confused as well. Last time you were in here, you said you got kicked out of your last EMT class and were looking for an EMR class. You're currently asking for the easiest/cheapest/least intensive/shortcut class you can find, but you don't need to take the EMT class? Yes, I am definitely confused.... :huh:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm confused as well. Last time you were in here, you said you got kicked out of your last EMT class and were looking for an EMR class. You're currently asking for the easiest/cheapest/least intensive/shortcut class you can find, but you don't need to take the EMT class? Yes, I am definitely confused.... :huh:



In the famous words of the Beatles: "Let it be"


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to become a nurse so then I can do my emt program


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2012)

italk said:


> I want to become a nurse so then I can do my emt program



:blink:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

italk said:


> I want to become a nurse so then I can do my emt program



That makes even less sense than anything said previously in this thread.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2012)

italk said:


> I want to become a nurse so then I can do my emt program


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2012)

How old are you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> How old are you?



Did you miss out on the previous threads italk authored?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Did you miss out on the previous threads italk authored?



Yup. Guess I missed the party


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



I'll take a shot in the dark and say the latter.


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I am 17 now when did the course I was 16. I think I going to do it again in the summer when I have no school. I liked going on call the most.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2012)

And what did you like about going on call?


----------



## italk (Mar 21, 2012)

I liked the rush that goes through your body when pager goes off and never knowing what to do expect.


----------



## exodus (Mar 21, 2012)

italk said:


> I liked the rush that goes through your body when pager goes off and never knowing what to do expect.



That wears off.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2012)

exodus said:


> That wears off.



Once you understand what you're actually supposed to do.


----------



## italk (Mar 22, 2012)

i assist in cpr and giving a person iv who was in shock and died 10mins later after my crew left found out by Doc when dropped some buddy off later


----------



## medicdan (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry italk, it's difficult for us to understand what you're saying when you don't use punctuation or capital letters. Prepositions also matter. 

I guess i'm still stuck up in the first few posts-- wondering what you're asking. What stage are you in? Have you already selected a class and spoken with the Course Director or Instructor? Do you have a special arrangement such that you only need to compete tests in order to pass? Do you have a home squad you are intending to ride with/for? 

Why are you looking for a different class? What didn't work out with the first? What are your aspirations after high school? What is the relationship between nursing and EMT certification?


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 22, 2012)

Man this thread gave me a good laugh.  Someone is clearly a adrenaline junky. Anyways its scary to think this kid was allowed to perform cpr and start an IV.


----------



## hibiti87 (Mar 22, 2012)

exodus said:


> That wears off.


i see what you did there


----------



## Devilz311 (Mar 22, 2012)

italk said:


> I want to become a nurse so then I can do my emt program



You still have to take the whole EMT class even if you're a nurse.  If an EMT/Nurse wants to become a Paramedic it's much easier, as all you have to do is ride time and then challenge the test.

...But yeah, work on high school first.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 22, 2012)

Be nice. If you don't have something positive to contribute, best not say anything.


----------

